# Sunday's Show and Tell...10/23/22



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found in the past week. Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures !


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 23, 2022)

picked up a set of brass head lights and a brass horn


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 23, 2022)

Went to an auction, merch for the next swap. Still have to go thru a few boxes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2022)

Received this from @FSH. Beautiful piece of work! Thanks Greg


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 23, 2022)

Scored a Brodie knob for my Meteor at an antique store...










Also new SE Big Honkin Cruiser bars & Landing Gear fork for my Rumbler...















Happy Sunday Yall!   😎


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2022)

Early Christmas present from a fellow Caber.

@bikesnbuses


----------



## stoney (Oct 23, 2022)

Marx pickup and 14” early racer made from Erector set parts. The main body is an old Art Deco thermostat. I replaced those shiney screws with old bicycle fender rivets.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2022)

Came back yesterday from visiting a good friend from High School who moved to Virginia last year. He was going to get rid of his high school Peugeot he bought new, so I got there just in time without knowing it! 😲 Needs a new derailleur, and I believe I have one in my Peugeot Parts Stash.  🙂 And I just did a Post on this with plenty of photos...


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 23, 2022)

_very nice November 66 black fastback



_


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2022)

Got this sweet saddle for my Klunker yesterday, just needs to be cleaned and a proof ride treatment.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 23, 2022)

This custom painted 1937 Colson Scout popped into my life.   Yep, the silver paint is reflective, and a light sanding on the silver leaves a taste of lead in your mouth. 😉


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 23, 2022)

I forgot...received these stickers from a cool dude...some of Yall may have heard of him...

Gracias Hermano!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 23, 2022)

camelback with nice colors, pretty unmolested mead ranger, bought at local swap meet. I've got a thing for local bikes


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 23, 2022)

Don't see these pop up too often. Somehow I ended up with 2 about a week apart. Wish I had found the maroon one before I popped on the green one.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Drug these undisturbed rides home . Not sure exactly what year the DX is


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 23, 2022)

A new saddle chasis for my Aerocycle!  Thanks Greg.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 23, 2022)

Goodies from Copake !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 23, 2022)

Picked up some nice Battery Cans and lights.
And a Sturmey Archer shifter.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 23, 2022)

Ordinary week! Good metal carcass early this morning. Picked up a giant teacup from a ride at sea breeze amusement park Rochester ny. Huge shoutout to Buffalo Chris for hooking me up with this excellent donor bike for my house paint color match build! Happy Sunday!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 23, 2022)

I picked up this sweet new ride!! And my GI Joe helicopter!








And more Halloween junk Ill post next week..for Halloween..and I dont have pictures..🙃


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 23, 2022)

Just some much needed grips from @John Gailey this week. Thanks John! ✌️


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 23, 2022)

Been on a tear lately.
Scored a bunch of NOS 70s truck models.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 23, 2022)

1950s Schwinn S6 lightweight rims and some 1960s-70s Raleigh parts.


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 23, 2022)

Got this killer Superior seat


----------



## FSH (Oct 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Received this from @FSH. Beautiful piece of work! Thanks Greg
> 
> View attachment 1718022



Thanks again Shaun!  I’m getting pretty far along with the Wald Tomahawk #4 necks.  I’ll post progress once I get my tooling completed.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 23, 2022)

Scored this killer double-sided Vietnam war recruitment sign. 
Also grabbed this crusty 87 bmx bike BUT i bought it cause i noticed that the front wheel was a Schwinn cycle truck wheel with a Bendix model K knock-out hub!  Bmx bike is already posted for sale local, dont want none of that.  Lol
Wheel will sit nice on my 52 CT!


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 23, 2022)

Pretty good pile of stuff came my way this past week


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 23, 2022)

Yes,, I had to . Bid on both lots, won this one. N.O.S. ,,,,,none the less. Had to have worked at Iver Johnson or knew someone working there. .


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## ranman (Oct 23, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what relics you've found in the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures !



Couple smalls at the swap yesterday but this is the bike I bought.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 23, 2022)

Picked up a very nice original 1956 Johnson JW-12 all original 3hp outboard at a flea market. Few dings and scratches but overall pretty sweet!! Local piece with original sales tag. I have a new/vintage look small metal stand ordered for it and it will fit nicely beside my 1957 Johnson Golden Javelin 35 hp electric start. Also scored a nice 60's Seeburg Wall box Wal M







atic 3W100 at a different flea. Good day. Last few pics of the Johnson are after a wee polish.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2022)

Thank you catfish and Scott


----------



## tacochris (Oct 23, 2022)

Scored these about 2 hours ago.  All 4 original issue late 50’s/early 60’s kits.  Boxes are pretty awesome and packed to the gills with extra parts and instructions and things.  The Belair even has the original George Barris parts that are unobtainable now.
Models are all spoken for by my friend Dave.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 23, 2022)

52 Phantom project


----------



## nick tures (Oct 23, 2022)

few bikes from a friend, and the other green stingray and midget from another friend, cleaned up my lime green got all the grease and tar off !! went to a barn  sale no luck on bikes but there was some there, ended up buying some wood, barn was about 100 years old


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 24, 2022)

Got 10 26 in. Schwinn Drop stands .


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Don't see these pop up too often. Somehow I ended up with 2 about a week apart. Wish I had found the maroon one before I popped on the green one.
> View attachment 1718093
> 
> View attachment 1718094
> ...



i like the green one , its super nice


----------



## Boatman (Oct 25, 2022)

One of the guys in our Club is emigrating to Oz and selling all his cycles. This one was left as no one seemed to have any love for it. It's with all of our collection now as we didn't have one. Not the best for riding but an interesting transitional machine.


----------

